# Thinking of getting a V



## smorgan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello All,

My husband and I have been researching the breed and want to make sure we make a wise choice for both ourselves and the animal we will eventually bring into our home.

My husband and I both work full time. We are gone for about 10-12 hours a day, four days a week. We are free and very active on the weekends and the weekday off. I would also love to take my dog with me running, possibly before work. My question is: is this length of time too much for a V to take? I have the option of having a neighbor or dog walker stop by to take my V out. If I do this, how many times and for how long should I have them come?

Also, what is the average cost of a V? Not only the cost of the dog itself, but also in food. How much do they typically eat? Cost is not a huge issue as we have saved for the dog, but I don't want to be shocked when I hear the amount from my breeder (who I have narrowed down to three, but we haven't talked cost yet).


----------



## V-Proxy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello smorgan,

I am in the same situation as you. I have been doing lots of research too. From what I have read 10-12 hours a day is too long for a V to be caged. I have seen a few people on different websites in your situation trying to sell their V because this situation isn't working out too well for them. I'm obviously no expert, but just what I have seen. 

Just curious who the breeders are you have narrowed down to. Feel free to send a Personal Message with this info. Thanks,

Alex


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Smorgan,
It's good that you have done so much research! It is a big commitment to get a V (any dog). I could be wrong, but you would be very hard pressed to get a V pup from a quality breeder for less than $800--at least in my area/stellar breeders in the southereastern states. $800 would not be reflective of show quality. Someone else may know differently though.
I have read of people having a V(s) working long or odd shifts; however, it is not ideal. Unless you can take time off from work, I would never consider getting a puppy, expecting him to adjust on the weekend & then be locked up for 10-12 hrs. No puppy should spend that much time alone, IMO. They need time for daily housebreaking, training, companionship, exercise etc. On that point alone, I would recommend not getting any dog unless you have someone who can come to your home a couple of times during the day to visit with your puppy and take him out. I don't want that to sound harsh, but I just would worry a lot about that much time alone. Our breeder told us she would not sell a pup to anyone who can not be home with the puppy some during the day unless arrangements are made for a caregiver, dog day care etc. Vs need a minimum of 1 hr of exercise, off leash, per day. When they are young pups, that will likely have to be broken up ( not done all at once when work is over). We have 6m old V pup, I am currently at home, and her needs/training factor into everything we do or plan. Rain, snow, sleet or shine. Are you prepared to get his/her exercise in after a 10-12 hr shift when it is raining, cold, and windy? Are you prepapred to deal with potential bad habits stemming from boredom after being left for long periods of time if you do not have someone lined up to come a couple of times per day? Vs do not do well being locked away. They want to be a part of the family. I know you plan on doing that on weekends & days off which is great! The last consideration is running. Vs make great running partners, but IMO, you should wait until your pup is 15-18m to take on anything more than a brief, off pavement run. Their bones/joints are still developing until then There are people who have started their dogs younger, but I think most people receommend waiting that long. I really don't mean to sound discouraging or rude. I am just thinking of how much time Pumpkin requires, and we went into this as an active family & have someone home a lot. Every thing I do is centered around Pumpkins need to exercise & train...kids, naps, doctor appts, when I run, or do anything for myself at all. Anyway, you have done your research, so only you can make your decision. If it were me, I would think twice without help. PLenty of people have dogs who work, it can be done, but extra care should be taken with a V pup. I wish you all the best, and keep us posted .


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

kellygh is correct. The do require alot of time and being locked up for that long during the week may lead to many bad behaviours. We are lucky to work so close to home. Dan and I take turns coming home for lunch everyday to be with her and we work 8hr days so she does pretty well but we do have to dedicate the rest of the night to her once home. She is very active. V's adapt to your lifestyle but they still require alot of time and exercise, especially as pups. It is good that you are researching extensively prior to your decision. It is a very important one. As for the price, kellygh is correct again. We spent a decent amount on Holley but it is worth it to know she is healthy (tummy issues aside). I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Kelly and Jill covered the time issue pretty well... but if you're doubting that you have the time for the V, I would probably advise against it. You don't want to have to be looking for a new home in 3 months if something unexpected comes up.

As for price, I saw them as low as $695. I paid $1,200 for mine, but it was a case where the timing was right and I could justify paying that much for him. I was very pleased with the breeder I purchased from though.


----------



## catskennel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys - I know I am new on here and don't mean to lecture you but I have many years of dog ownership experience & my dad was a professional dog handler. PLEASE do not get a dog and then leave it alone for so long. If you are out so much then you will not be there to bond with it and dogs need company every day not just at weekends a lonely bored dog (particularly pups) is an unhappy & destructive one :'( Perhaps you could rehome an old dog that is happy to sleep most of the day or maybe get a cat instead. Sorry if this upsets you but please be realistic !


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

We just got our V pup 4 weeks ago...he's 11 weeks now. 10-12 hours is too long for any dog, but especially a pup. Ours can now last up to 4+ hours w/o going to the washroom in the crate. That is max he's been alone. We both work approx 8 hour days, but luckily they are usually somewhat staggered, and either I'll head home at lunch to let Mac out/walk, or have the benefit of my dad (retired) looking after him or walking him at noon, on days I'm out of town, etc. 

Regardless the amount of time they can hold their bladder (longer the older they get), V's are needy dogs (called the Velcro dog for a reason) and don't like to be alone. That said, if you get them used to a schedule, they adapt pretty easily. Our guy seems to be really good w/ ours (walk in the morning, visit/walk from someone at lunch) and he knows we're all his from the time we come home until bedtime. They learn to make the most of the time with which they're used to you being home. (On weekends already he will sleep a good chunk of the day and then come ALIVE from 4-9..as per weekdays.

In terms of cost, it depends on where you live. Here in Ontario, there is very little price range b/w the reputable breeders (most are here luckily) $1,400 - $1,500. I would be weary of those that are significantly lower. In regards to costs for vetting, call your vet for pricing and in regards to food it completely depends on the quality of food you plan to buy. We feed ours Acana, one of the higher quality (and thus pricier ones). However, the better quality are higher protein and therefore usually your V req's less.... Also less poop! For an 18kg bag it's $60 here (ON, Canada) which will last approx 1 1/2 months (although this is a guesstimate at this point). 

If you do still go ahead w/ a V, please keep in mind you can't jog w/ him/her until they are 18 months old, otherwise you risk joint/bone damage/development.

Good luck


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would suggest you (both) spend some time exploring the various threads in this forum. You should be able to get a pretty good idea of whether or not your lifestyle will work with and for a V. Over the years, the common problems (and a few uncommon ones) have been posted and discussed. IMO, the time required, the stress and frustration, as well as the fun and excitement have all been fairly represented. Read all the threads - not just the ones you think are interesting. Some of the posts I was sure would not be relevant contained info that made Savannah's life easier. 

Good luck!


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I would have to more or less agree with all the posters here so far. We're lucky in that I work at night and my boyfriend works during the day so that our puppy spends a minimal amount of time in her crate - usually the mornings only because I am still asleep, and then a nap later in the evening.

Even with our schedules, however, owning a V is A LOT of work. They have so much energy that even when you have 'enough' time for them, it will still be puppypuppypuppy for the first 6 months to a year. I think this is true of puppies in general, but Vs not only require a lot of exercise, most also like to be doing something all the time, as they have very busy brains. Our V puppy is 16 weeks now and she's finally learning that, sometimes, calmly hanging out in the living room can be a good thing 

This is not to say you should absolutely not get a V. As JillandDan mentioned, you can make it work for you and the puppy if you rearrange your schedule and/or get outside help but you would have to sacrifice certain parts of your life to be able to do it (ie - going out on weeknights). And you would definitely need someone to come in 2x a day and spend at least an hour each time with your puppy if you're gone for 10 hours.

Like someone else mentioned, perhaps you could find an older V who needs a home?

Good Luck!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

Don't feel discouraged, I think you can make it work, even with your work hours but it will take some planning and preparation. Here is what worked for us (Merc is 3 now).

We both work mon- fri and are both gone 9 hours a day although it is a little staggered so he's alone 7-8 hours a day. We had a couple of weeks leave when he first came home, then I spent till he was 6 months coming home at lunch every day. BUT we live in a relatively mild climate -it doesn't go below zero in winter- so he was in an enclosed and safe yard. He could go to the toilet whenever he needed, drink whenever he wanted and had activity toys and chews to keep him busy. Since around 6 months he has been alone during the day during the week. We had a brief period of boredom barking that a neighbor let us know about at around 18 months. We fixed that with a greater variety of activity toys and more training in the evenings and apparently that solved the problem. He gets two walks a day, regardless of weather. About half an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening, plus 15 minutes 'formal' training most nights. Also since a dog day care opened up here he goes there one day a week which he loves because other vizsla go there too and I love because he doesn't need a walk that night!

Anyway, if you could take leave when your pup came home and could send him to day care / get a walker and were prepared to spend all of your home time with him.... You might be able to make it work. But I agree with the others, you couldn't leave him in a crate for 10 hours and you do end up plpanning the rest of your life around them! But it's worth it


----------

